# Today's Rib Cook...



## Greg Rempe (Nov 5, 2005)

<iframe name="SnapGeniePlayer" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" src="http://www.snapgenie.com/ConfInt/snapgenie/LaunchButton.aspx?userid=5C7F4A1B-E167-4D06-8F58-1B0638B80ECB&album=8F0492FB-56E8-4AE0-8DA8-6A16A6A8ED40&albumcode=FB7QF9L2" frameborder="0" width="200" height="140" scrolling=no noresize>Please upgrade to a browser that will support IFrames.</iframe>


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

I don't know about that one, Greg


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 5, 2005)

Ya know...I just felt like changing it up...you hear me being me so much I figured I'd channel in my favorite broadcaster of all time.  If nothing...it was creative and funny, you have to give me that, right??!


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 5, 2005)

Well, it was creative....

Good looking ribs too!!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 5, 2005)

Greg, don't quit your day job and what is your obsession with taking pics of your wife's breast pump?
 #-o 

Good looking bones tho!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 5, 2005)

I think Harry Carry just rolled over in his grave and cut his head off!


----------



## WalterSC (Nov 5, 2005)

Interesting , nice looking ribs. Hope mine turn out as well tomorrow , the wife is gonna take the pics this time LOL!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 6, 2005)

Greg, STEP AWAY FROM THE CRACK PIPE!


----------



## Uncle Al (Nov 6, 2005)

So, Harry

How were the ribs?

Al


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## Jack W. (Nov 6, 2005)

Never a dull moment on this board(I say while shaking my head from side to side) =D> 

Nice looking ribs.  I'll have to try some of Rev's sauce on ribs next time out.  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 6, 2005)

Jack...I was a little worried about RVBBQS on the ribs, but I was worng.  Becky actually liked it over my sauce!! :-(   It's good...you won't be let down!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 6, 2005)

Greg, Woody's been telling me to try it on ribs, but I haven't done it yet.
Did you add honey, or did you go straight?  Did you add the sauce in the foil or only at the end?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 6, 2005)

no honey
glazed at end of cook...side to dip @ the table! =P~


----------



## Airboss (Nov 6, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Well, it was creative....
> 
> Good looking ribs too!!!!



Mrs. Airboss and I laughed, we cried, we bought tickets to see it again.  Bravo!


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice looking ribs, Greg. Couldn't have done 'em better myself. BTW- we've been using our sauce on ribs for years, glad you liked 'em. The impression was pretty good. Sounded a lot like Will Farrell doing Harry.


----------



## Airboss (Nov 7, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Greg, don't quit your day job and what is your obsession with taking pics of your wife's breast pump?
> #-o
> 
> Good looking bones tho!



I'm not sure I'd know a breast pump if it jumped outa my weber at me.


----------



## Smokin' U (Nov 7, 2005)

I am still laughing.

I am reminded of some prank phone calls from the life guard's office. :evillaugh:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 8, 2005)

Smokin' U said:
			
		

> I am still laughing.
> 
> *I am reminded of some prank phone calls from the life guard's office*. :evillaugh:



That is so inside...no one will get it...man, those were some great times!!


----------

